# Loft apartment + adventurous toddler?



## ihugtrees (Oct 16, 2008)

So I have the opportunity to move into a fabulous intentional community. The space is a loft apartment, with VERY steep stairs up into the loft...so steep, that I removed my socks and shoes to go up them while I held the baby, because I was afraid of falling. It is such a beautiful, modern, homey place with a yard and amazing neighbors (and it is affordable for me!)...I could totally see us living there! The one and only problem is the stairs. I have no ideas about how to block them off from her, mostly at the bottom...when we are up in the loft, she will either be in bed with me or in the crib. The railings up the stairs are shaped so that baby gates aren't an option. Also, the railings are a bit far apart, both on the stairs, and around the outside of the loft...I don't think she could fall through, but they still make me nervous. Ideas for ways to keep my 18 month old from going up the stairs and/or what I could put across the rails at the top? (Mesh something?? I don't know!)


----------



## CEG (Apr 28, 2006)

We looked at a house with a similar railing once. They sell plastic sheets that go over the rails so there won't be any way for the kids to climb on them- makes them smooth so that there is nowhere to grip. I think it would be fairly easy to block off the stairs, or if this was a long term arrangement you could consider replacing the stairs with something more child-friendly.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

maybe not a great long term fix, but hopefully your lo will master stairs quickly!

could you put a piece of furniture in front of the stairs to block it during the day? it seems that many kids master the stairs around 16m. plus if it is just sleeping, hopefully your lo won't be too eager to go up.

also, i've heard of blocking the stairs a couple stairs up. this way your lo could practice on a couple of stairs and might be easier to gate


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

No, sweetie, I think its a bad idea. Can you imagine the danger to small child on those stairs if they are scary for grownups? Is there no there space this group can offer you that might be more kid friendly? Or is there any room for you and your child to sleep downstairs and use the upstairs for an office space?


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd take the place, and block off the stairs somehow (custom gate/door?) and revise the railings (add rails?) until your little one masters them. Sounds like a great opportunity! I love lofts! There are dangers everywhere, at least this one you can manage and/or adjust the risk.


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

We live in a log house with natural log railings and banisters that are beautiful but twisty and bendy and not at all easy to deal with. The main/family bedroom is a loft above the living room and has huge gaps in the railings and banisters. The stairs aren't terribly steep but they are floating stairs, so there are 8-inch gaps between and behind each step that a determined toddler could easily squeeze through. It's a free range parent's nightmare.

Our solution has been somewhat inelegant but effective. We blocked off the entire railing and stairs in the loft with these wooden baby gates, which are modular and happen to be almost the same shade as the railings. Instead of hooking them together as shown, we lashed them to the railings, and each other, with clear plastic zip ties. It doesn't look terrible and there's no way our two-year-old is getting through there. To be safe, we don't keep any light chairs or other draggable items upstairs, for fear that he could use it to climb over the rail.

I let him walk up and down the stairs, but only under direct supervision (like, I'm holding his hand or standing behind him) and they're also gated off from the main floor going up and down (the steps to the finished basement are also floating and very slick and polished wood).

My point is, you can make this work with a little creativity and careful supervision. But it might not be cheap (the set I linked above cost us about $120) or all that convenient. You just have to decide if it's worth it to you. I _definitely_ wouldn't even consider the arrangement you're describing without very sturdy, strongly secured baby gates blocking off the stairs and upper loft. It's just not worth the risk.


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)

i hate stairs but i might still consider it because generally at this age they will master them pretty quickly, my ds is 19 mos and i am just finally starting to trust him on stairs for a long time his balance was so off. and he is just way more energetic and not as cautious as my dd. so i'd say it depends on personality and how much you are going to worry (even if it is just in the back of your head kwim?)


----------

